# More than 100 Persian High Flyers in need of homes!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue has more than 100 beautiful Persian High Flyers in need of great homes in the SF Bay Area (too hot to ship and we're losing our biggest foster loft soon). If you know of anyone in the SF Bay Area that cares for High Flyers, can you please put us in touch ASAP? My Email is [email protected]. Thank you!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Link to pix of birds available*

Here is a photo album of the Persian High Flyers MickaCoo has available for adoption-
http://s769.photobucket.com/albums/xx336/rangulo1964/IHFs 2011/


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

If you refuse to ship it limits who can take in these amazing birds. I know it's hot but others ship birds all year round.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Looked Into This And They Want You To Sign A No Breeding Clause, Want Pict And Avidavits All Sorts Of Stuff Just To Adopt Some Of Them So I Let Them Go


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

wait..... San Fernando
?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

San Francisco


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

95SPORTSTER said:


> Looked Into This And They Want You To Sign A No Breeding Clause, Want Pict And Avidavits All Sorts Of Stuff Just To Adopt Some Of Them So I Let Them Go


Am I missing something here? The last post to the thread before yours was on
26 July, 2011. Do they still have the birds to rehome?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

almondman said:


> Am I missing something here? The last post to the thread before yours was on
> 26 July, 2011. Do they still have the birds to rehome?


Yes, Mickacoo is always crowded and looking for permanent homes and foster homes. Breeding is against the purpose of pretty much every adoption place and I'm not aware of any that allow or promote it. Because if you had room to breed babies, that is room that could be used for saving more birds from euthanasia (Mickacoo is no-kill of course but they save birds from shelters that DO, IF they have room to take them in). Adopted birds can make excellent foster parents though, just a thought.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes, Mickacoo is always crowded and looking for permanent homes and foster homes. Breeding is against the purpose of pretty much every adoption place and I'm not aware of any that allow or promote it. Because if you had room to breed babies, that is room that could be used for saving more birds from euthanasia (Mickacoo is no-kill of course but they save birds from shelters that DO, IF they have room to take them in). Adopted birds can make excellent foster parents though, just a thought.


Having caught myself responding to several old threads, I wanted to make sure I wasn't doing it again. Thanks for responding. I know a lot of rescues have a no-breed, no kill policy. Great ideas! Do they ship?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

almondman said:


> Having caught myself responding to several old threads, I wanted to make sure I wasn't doing it again. Thanks for responding. I know a lot of rescues have a no-breed, no kill policy. Great ideas! Do they ship?


I believe they DO ship. Members here have gotten birds from them


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks. They have some nice birds.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

almondman said:


> Thanks. They have some nice birds.


Yes they do  But I'm FULL! My local 'wildlife center' calls me when they get unclaimed banded homers  I think its time to build an addition!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

That might help. but at what point do you have to say "enough". It would be hard to stop. I am still waiting for the weather to clear to rebuild my loft, but this is an alternative I will look into. Glad this came up. I have been thinking about a one sex loft so the no breeding stipulation would not be a problem.


----------

